# What makes a better pet BHP or albino Darwin?? Need advise



## Dwayne84 (Apr 12, 2020)

Not sure which to get black head python or Darwin albino.. would love some points on which would suit a family life style


----------



## Rocksher (Apr 12, 2020)

Got both! And we love both of them! Haha 

But found it’s the individual snake itself.. as we have two albinos ones snappy cage defensive and the other is placid as! 
Same as our bhp.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't know where you get snappy albino Darwins from? I have hundreds and apart from feed time they are all quiet and placid despite rarely being handled.


----------



## Dwayne84 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm thinking a bhp...


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Dwayne84 said:


> I'm thinking a bhp...


One of my first snakes was a BHP, the're a pretty cool snake, however as hatchlings they can be pretty crazy (mock strikes and hissing) they also get big and strong.
Other than that the're an awesome snake to own


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 13, 2020)

Get an axanthic bhp


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 13, 2020)

There are good and bad in all. I have BHP's that are as placid as can be and a Diamond that will take your face off if there might be a meal involved in it. 
Best option is to get what you like not what other suggest.


----------



## Dwayne84 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the advice.. is it better to get a baby or juv or adult ..


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Dwayne84 said:


> Thanks for the advice.. is it better to get a baby or juv or adult ..


If your getting a bhp then you should probably start with a juv, thats what I started with. And if your new to keeping snakes you don't want to go straight into something massive.


----------



## Shire pythons (Apr 14, 2020)

Bhp are definetely more interesting to keep imo. Far more active and curious than carpets .


----------



## Ketya (Apr 21, 2020)

I've had both, they're great snakes when handled regularly. I find BHPs are pretty dramatic about air-striking and butting but maybe I just get the drama queens.

Part of it'll be tank aesthetic. Carpets are semi-aboreal and BHPs are terrestrial. So do you want a tall tank or a long one?


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 21, 2020)

Black head or white head? That's the choice.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yellowtail said:


> Black head or white head? That's the choice.


Not if you get one of these .


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 21, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Not if you get one of these .


Good like finding one of those for sale. And if you do lets hope you have plenty of loose change


----------



## Dwayne84 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yellowtail said:


> I don't know where you get snappy albino Darwins from? I have hundreds and apart from feed time they are all quiet and placid despite rarely being handled.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2020)

Dwayne84 said:


> View attachment 329360



Hehehe


----------



## Shaggers89 (Jun 15, 2020)

BHPs would be my preferance but Albino Darwins are awesome animals. All snakes have a tendancy to be snappy ive had Darwins that wanna bite my face off ive had darwins that are puppy dogs the same thing with BHPS but a word of warning with BHPS they are a little low on the Brains scale so get ready for some weird crap lol


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 15, 2020)

How does any snake 'suit a family lifestyle'?

They both need to be fed about as often, they don't take up radically different amounts of space etc. What qualities are you wanting? Are you asking which is least likely to bite or something else?


----------



## RAIDERSGOULDY (Jun 15, 2020)

I have 2 BHP and they are both amazing. BH gets my vote


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 15, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> How does any snake 'suit a family lifestyle'?


Well it's simple... there's 6 key points : -

1. It must demonstrate appreciation and affection towards the family.
2. It must show a strong commitment to all family members. 
3. It must enjoy spending quality enjoyable time with the family.
4. It must be able to manage stress and crisis effectively.
5. It must have a strong sense of spiritual well-being.
6. It must possess effective and positive communication patterns. 

Ergo the perfect snake for the family lifestyle.


----------



## Dwayne84 (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank guys for the replys


----------



## Ajar5 (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow there's some opinions there for sure.. Do you prefer arboreal or terrestrial snakes? And do you want something that will live outside in the future?


----------



## Dwayne84 (Jun 19, 2020)

I did it.. I brought a albino carpet python


----------

